# Aroma Haven/Rustic essentials



## chl (Jul 7, 2012)

I understand that this company is having a sale in August.
I thought it would be interesting to get fragrance oil recommendations so we have an idea what to buy.
Wanna play??

chris


----------



## Genny (Jul 7, 2012)

For CP, MP, Candles or other B & B?
The fo's will smell differently in different mediums.

But here's what I've tried from there:
Black Raspberry Vanilla: Works good in MP, but in CP the vanilla is almost nonexistent after cure.
Candy Corn: In CP it's kind of light, so it's better at more than .8 ppo
Fudge Brownie: Sticks in CP, dicolors in MP & CP, but smells like brownie
Raspberry Lilac: Used only in CP and to me it didn't smell like raspberry or lilacs.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 7, 2012)

Traditionally in early August they have a sale on 1 ounce sample size - 1 dollar a piece.  I think there's a minimum order of $25 or $30.  I like a lot of their scents, all of the following perform well in CP: Satsuma, Clementine Lavender, Neroli, Lemon Verbena (more like a lemon drop but still a nice scent), Sea Island Grapefruit, Green Tea & Cucumber, Bamboo Sugar, Forbidden Fruit, their rendition of Green Clover & Aloe - can't remember the exact name.

I tend to prefer their single note fragrances over their perfume dupes or more complex scents.  But everybody's nose is different.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 7, 2012)

tuscan lace or patchouli honey!( even if you dont like patch you will like this).


----------



## Genny (Aug 7, 2012)

I heard that they will not be having their big sample sale this summer


----------

